# Keeping pears - How do you?



## menumaker (Aug 12, 2014)

Our old Pear tree that we inherited with our property is bearing a lot of wonderful fruit this year and although I will bottle some and cook/ freeze some as well I would be interested to know how any of you 'keep' them for the next few days, weeks, months ?? I'm not altogether sure that it is the same as storing Apples but I may be wrong.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 12, 2014)

We used to just keep them in a cool place sitting on a newspaper and not touching each other.  We would look them over every couple of days and eat the ripest ones first.  I have heard that it you want them to ripen faster you can place them in a brown paper bag with a ripe banana.  I have never tried that.

This a nice recipe if you can find the little red cinnamon candy hearts or Red Hots.

Red-Hot Poached Pears Recipe


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2014)

I have never had enough pears to worry about it. 

When I find perfectly ripe pears, I make this, it's really yummy: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/pear-tarte-77329.html#post1096293

I have also made a spiced pear and apple jam that is wonderful. If you want, I can send you the recipe.


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 12, 2014)

I would love to have your recipe
for Spiced Pear and apple jam.

Josie


----------



## menumaker (Aug 12, 2014)

yes please Taxy


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 12, 2014)

My dad used to wrap them in tissue or newspaper and store them in a cool place.  They would last at least a month.  
But you must check them now and then for ripening pears.  If you forget them, they won't wait for you.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 12, 2014)

We used to have a lot of pears from out pear trees but the trees have now been hit by lightening three times and they produce pears as hard as cannonballs so no more pears to eat.

When we did have an abundance of pears I made something the old housewives here called pear honey, which is like a jam and it really, really good, especially on toasted English muffins.  I'll post it in a little while.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 12, 2014)

In the olden day they were kept in the seller in a wooden box with some hey in between layers, so basically, yes, they are kept same way the apples are. Personally I loved stewed pears and pear preserve. Have not had preserve in gazillion years.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2014)

Josie, menumaker. I have sent the recipe by PM. I'm not posting it because I haven't made it in a very long time. If I make it again, I will post it.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 12, 2014)

menumaker said:


> Our old Pear tree that we inherited with our property is bearing a lot of wonderful fruit this year and although I will bottle some and cook/ freeze some as well I would be interested to know how any of you 'keep' them for the next few days, weeks, months ?? I'm not altogether sure that it is the same as storing Apples but I may be wrong.


They keep well in the 'fridge at least for a month or so but that isn't very practical if you've got a lot. 

Here's a link that might be useful  

How to Store Pears for Winter


----------



## mmyap (Aug 13, 2014)

Spiced Pear Butter is wonderful.

Spiced Pear Butter Recipe | Epicurious.com


----------

